# friday 19 Sept



## submariner (Oct 2, 2007)

Will be going out early from Sherman Cove Half day looking for some bays spots and trolling for Kings and Spanish PM or call 850 857 1039
room for 1 or 2


----------



## 24ft fishmaster (Apr 26, 2012)

Ed went trolling down the beach yesterday picked up 3 kings and one Bonita . Good luck!


----------

